# Hunter Ed shooting test



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My 11-year old is starting Hunters Ed class tomorrow. I am having a hard time finding out what the exact shooting/field test is. I read somewhere about 25 total shots from like three different positions. However, I don't see what the accuracy required is or the distance, but I thought I recalled 50'?? I see here the different targets used, same one I used 26 years ago. http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunter-education.html
He can easily put 5 shots from 50' in the highlighted part of the rabbit, I just didn't want to be too surprised when that came up. Seems odd that it isn't published clearly, or I am just blind, yet there are notes to be sure that they have shot the 22 before. We do have to bring our own rifle and ammo, correct? We are going to Lee Kay for their monthly class.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Just did HunterEd as a newbie to the state... All shots were from 25 i think. You get 3 shots to warm up. Then you shoot 10 prone 10 kneeling 10 standing. According to the instructor my score was "near perfect" even though it seemed I had shot quite a spaghetti sieve... I would not worry about the shooting. If kids fail, its because of the multiple choice test.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife just took hunters safety a couple months ago. 
Her test was 30 shots at 50 feet with 5 warm up shots. 

The instructor gave them a choice to use their 5 shots as part of they test if they wanted to. 

10 shots from standing, 10 from kneeling or sitting, and 10 from prone. 

For scoring cut out the vitals of a rabbit target using the largest "circle," not just the black area. Anything under that anywhere on the target is counted as 1 point. You have to get 15 points out of the 30 shots. Same for the squirrel target. 

Grouping is the only thing that matters. If your 10 shots are on the rabbit's tail, and can be covered by the cutout of the vitals, you get 10 points. 

It's not a difficult test at all. Just tell your boy to shoot for the same place every time so the grouping is tight.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

My teenage sis-in-law from Cali took it last summer and passed with flying colors. She even shot one string of 10 at the boys target in the adjacent lane.
I'm sure it varies between instructors but as long as you don't point the muzzle at the instructor and get most the shots near the rabbit you should be fine.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a photo of my nine year olds score. It will give you an idea of what they shoot.

She passed her first time


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very helpful, thanks guys! I got a little nervous when my 14-year old neighbor said that he failed for the third time....not sure what is going on there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Failing can happen if the kid can't prove he knows how to operate the gun saftly. They will say if you can't control your muzzle its an instant fail. 

They can also fail if they can't group their shots. Dosent matter if they group in the rabbit that's a bonus.

I've seen kids fail! Its usually from parrents that haven't taken their kid out and worked with them. They borrow someones rifle that's way to big and don't show them how to use it. 

Imho those kids should fail and shouldn't be able to hunt. If your kids been out practicing he will be a ok!


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

What a sad day if you cant pass hunter safety. Hell they let kids use scopes for the shoot test. My complaint about that is I don't feel kids learn how to shoot very well. Anyone can shoot well with a scope.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

COWAN said:


> What a sad day if you cant pass hunter safety. Hell they let kids use scopes for the shoot test. My complaint about that is I don't feel kids learn how to shoot very well. Anyone can shoot well with a scope.


They already let them use scopes.

The only way they fail is if they don't have the knowledge or skills to properly operate a gun safely. Its a hunters safety test!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The hunters safety shooting test is easy compared to the boy scouts shooting merit badge requirement. Gotta shoot 5 different groups that can be covered by a quarter. :shock:


-DallanC


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> They already let them use scopes.
> 
> The only way they fail is if they don't have the knowledge or skills to properly operate a gun safely. Its a hunters safety test!


Yes they do, and it still amazes me that kids fail the shooting test. I'll bet very few kids could pass with open sights. When I went thru hunters safety scopes were not allowed, and if you passed our instructor gave you a box of 22 shells. Times have changed. Yep the safety aspect is vitally important, but the marksmanship portion is sadly overlooked these days.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

COWAN said:


> Yes they do, and it still amazes me that kids fail the shooting test. I'll bet very few kids could pass with open sights. When I went thru hunters safety scopes were not allowed, and if you passed our instructor gave you a box of 22 shells. Times have changed. Yep the safety aspect is vitally important, but the marksmanship portion is sadly overlooked these days.


I just feel bad for the kid that shows up with a .22 with open sights, and all the other kids have nice scopes on theirs. The kid with open sights gets looked down upon because his groups aren't as good as the the kid in the next lane over with a scope.

Oh and another thought, it really doesn't matter if they let you use a scope, because the only reason they want to see you shoot is to make sure you won't go out wounding animals in the butt because you can't aim worth a crap. And almost all of the hunters these days use a scope and will never even shoot with open sights. So that is all they need to be tested on. 
Not saying thats the right way to be, but thats the way it is.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> I just feel bad for the kid that shows up with a .22 with open sights, and all the other kids have nice scopes on theirs. The kid with open sights gets looked down upon because his groups aren't as good as the the kid in the next lane over with a scope.


All the other older kids had scopes and my daughter with the cricket with open sights had the best score.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, way to brag sw haha just kiddin, thats awesome!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> All the other older kids had scopes and my daughter with the cricket with open sights had the best score.


Now that you mention it; we have been practicing on the 10/22 bull barrel target trigger and competition stock, but now that you mention it, he could work it on our pink Crickett...-Ov- He is pretty comfy wearing his mom's pink snow boots fishing this last week.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I bet he will be fine with what ever he brings because you have actually taken him out and practiced.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

They're pretty lenient on the shooting. They actually look at the grouping more than where the shots hit. They will do everything possible to get them to pass.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boys instructor was totally about the score, and gun safety. Couple kids failed the shooting course by a point or two the day my boy shot.


-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> I just feel bad for the kid that shows up with a .22 with open sights, and all the other kids have nice scopes on theirs. The kid with open sights gets looked down upon because his groups aren't as good as the the kid in the next lane over with a scope.


When I was a kid, losing was a motivation to get better. Now losing gets you a trophy.

What about the kid in the next lane that shoots a worse group than the kid with open sights? Do you feel sorry for him?

There's a reason nature has winners and losers.

When my boy takes Hunter's Safety, he will shoot a Remington 510 with open sights that I bought for him when he was negative 2 months old. And he'll shoot circles around the kid with a scope next to him. That's because shooting will be a way of life for him to put dinner on the table, not some silly competition to see who gets to feel bad.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

The shooting test is a total of 35 rounds. 30 are scored and you need 15 in a group to pass. 

5- practice round at bullseye in prone position
10- standing at the squirrel in standing position
10- kneeling or standing at the rabbit 
10- prone at the rabbit.

They shoot at 50 feet.
Open or scoped sights are fine.
They look for groupings. Depending on the instructor they may score different
The students can shoot for free at state rifle ranges upon completion of hunter ed. That's where they can practice their marksmanship. Most kids don't have the opportunity to shoot like others do. So they really judge if that student is handling their firearm safely and if they can listen to instructions more than if they can put every round on a quarter at 50 ft.
Yes people do fail the class even adults. For multiple reasons. 

Some kids are better than others. I've seen 9 year olds out shoot 40 year olds and handle a firearm better than adults. I've seen adults not listen to instruction where as a 9 year old did. 

It really give the instructor the chance to see if the kids or students are listening to what has been taught in class and gives them a chance with a real firearm to do so. Remember that this is the first time for most. So yeah, they may not be as good. That's why they are taking hunters ed. To learn!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Elkaholic2 said:


> The students can shoot for free at state rifle ranges upon completion of hunter ed.


I found out that Lee Kay does not currently have a 22 or pistol range as the one burned down a few months ago, so that apparently only leaves a range in Logan I believe it was. 
Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

The range master let my wife shoot for free with the hunter's safety license at the Bountiful Lions range.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dodger said:


> The range master let my wife shoot for free with the hunter's safety license at the Bountiful Lions range.


Good to know, I will be utilizing that benefit this Saturday, but they took the whole voucher?? I have had them not charge for kids before, but they did two weeks ago on my last visit.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

As soon as we mentioned hunter's safety they didn't even want to charge me to shoot. 

We shot up there twice, once with my sister too who was also taking the class. They wouldn't take our money. 

We were practicing prior to the actual class. My wife showed them the voucher and that was it.


----------

